# Pulling wire



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

When pulling several ,lets say # 12's thhn, through conduit , do any of you guys ever use a wire catcher or net or whatever its called? If so , is it more efficient as for as time is concerned? Do you have to tape them even with the net?If not , Im just curious as to how some of you make up your fishtape ends. I need some insight cause ive been thinkin about buying one.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't trust them,but there are some out there that swear by them. I've heard them called chinese finger


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried the "basket" once and it come off half way through the pull. Had to pull back the wires covered in wire lube, which got full of sand from the floor. Took me a few hours to fix the mess. 

I always put one wire through the eye of the snake and just tape the other wires to that one wire. I use Scotch33 plus vinyl tape to make a good tight bundle and they *never* pull out. For stranded wires, I leave 4 strands and cut off the rest. Put the strands through the eye of the snake and wrap it around like a hang mans noose.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Basket was the other name for it that I couldn't remember. Thanks Black4Truck


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chinese handcuffs.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are a waste of time and money. 

If your pulling lots strip the insulation stager how long they are stripped twise them together, and then the longest wire left keep and feed through the eye of the fish tape, apply electrical tape just to make sure. 
I have used that on even the toughest runs. Most of the time I just feed one through the eye on the tape and then tape the rest to that one. I mean if its not something I think I can just push anyways.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

If its a pull of only #12THHN or #10THHN, I usually make a basket out of jet line. Tie a Slipknot about 18" back from the head of the pull then tie 2 or 3 half-hitches toward the head and then tie the head around the pulling device. Wrap the wire with Scotch super 33 and tape like you normally would any other pull, then your done.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i pull network cable almost ever day. all i use is electrical tape and ideal wire lube. no basket stuff.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

my boss would sh!t if we used +33 on wire pulling.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

For 3 #12 it's one through the snake loop and tape the others to it with #33. For six or more #12 it's tape em and use the chinese finger. They work very well when stuffed to near capacity.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

electro916 said:


> If its a pull of only #12THHN or #10THHN, I usually make a basket out of jet line. Tie a Slipknot about 18" back from the head of the pull then tie 2 or 3 half-hitches toward the head and then tie the head around the pulling device. Wrap the wire with Scotch super 33 and tape like you normally would any other pull, then your done.


I have no idea what this super 33 is, but I am sure my boss wouldnt like us using that for pulling either. 

I have used the half hitches before, but only for things like 4C 750mcm on racks and stuff, it makes the head even larger.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> I have no idea what this super 33 is, but I am sure my boss wouldnt like us using that for pulling either.
> 
> I have used the half hitches before, but only for things like 4C 750mcm on racks and stuff, it makes the head even larger.


The half-hitches don't make the head that much larger it they are made out of jet-line.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

For large wire, I use tie wire and make my own basket.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i strip and loop a couple through a snake and tape the rest up good and never had a problem. just stagger them accordingly and tape a good 1 or so feet up tightly with tape. i never had one come off. for large wire i do the same except with a rope i put an eye in the rope and use that. you can learn how to splice them from the lineman handbook


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> I have no idea what this super 33 is


It is the cadillac of electrical tape.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> I have no idea what this super 33 is,.........


Super 33. Diamtrically opposed to 'Jap Wrap'.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

we use mostly the 3m " temflex " ( i think ). for pulling wire. good stuff, especially in cold weather.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

we used to have some tape from china that didnt even stick


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

paul d. said:


> we use mostly the 3m " temflex " ( i think ). for pulling wire. good stuff, especially in cold weather.



Temflex is the cheap 3M stuff. In cold weather the Temflex is basically useless....33 or 88 is essential.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Temflex is the cheap 3M stuff. In cold weather the Temflex is basically useless....33 or 88 is essential.


 " cold " in ga. is 30 deg. temflex works ok.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well if your pulling 12thwn or 10 thwn just loop it thur your fish tape or rope and stager it , but if you got multiple wires we use a wire basket thers one thing to keep a basket from coming off when pulling large 750 mcm or small 12 wire when using a basket when you slide it on take tie wire and go down to the end closest to the part you just slide on meaning the open end part on you bundel of wires ! 
Then take tie wire and tie that open end down tight do it three times with double tie raps it is never going to come off again !!

Most baskets come off in that last 90 deg elbow as its coming up due to not doing what i just told you to do ! But i prefer fingers any time if you have them,
We also use that new wire snagger its the baddest finger in the world check out the wire snagger for big wire ? 
We pull lots of wire if the heads made up good its not coming off also for the guys who pull big wire we dont use anything but bisqueen and duck tape on head comments ? Take care be safe http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt195/stringking/P1010018_01.jpg


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

For pulling multiple wires in a conduit, use a short length of jack chain and hook it to the fishtape and stagger the wires accordingly. 

Easy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BDB said:


> For large wire, I use tie wire and make my own basket.


Yep and we cover the basket in duct tape to smooth out the head.

I was taught with smaller wire that the head should always be smaller than the bundle.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> For pulling multiple wires in a conduit, use a short length of jack chain and hook it to the fishtape and stagger the wires accordingly.
> 
> Easy.


This is a great idea too. Although we seldom have any fixture chain on site.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Take a basket, a swivel, lots of tie wire, duct tape, rags and 5 gallon buckets of soap. Four 1000’ reels 500 MCM (two of them were dropped in shipping and the reels are barely holding together). Add a wire feeder, a tugger, 4 correct and 4 too tall jack stands and half a dozen warm bodies, then you got yourself a *real* wire pull! Oh I almost forgot, 20 degrees and blowing snow.


I like the idea of using jack chain on the #14-#10.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Take a basket, a swivel, lots of tie wire, duct tape, rags and 5 gallon buckets of soap. Four 1000’ reels 500 MCM (two of them were dropped in shipping and the reels are barely holding together). Add a wire feeder, a tugger, 4 correct and 4 too tall jack stands and half a dozen warm bodies, then you got yourself a *real* wire pull! Oh I almost forgot, 20 degrees and blowing snow.
> 
> 
> I like the idea of using jack chain on the #14-#10.


 i was in that situation about 8-10 yrs ago. instead of our reg guys they gave me 5 of them rent-a-drunks. still have nightmares over that.


----------



## Lsparky (Sep 28, 2010)

When large size wire are pulled we used a basket and also tied the basket with tie wire with half hitches......never had a loss


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lsparky said:


> When large size wire are pulled we used a basket and also tied the basket with tie wire with half hitches......never had a loss


I agree I always use a basket when pulling 3/0 copper. Works great.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty much unless you like pulled off wires you're going to have to take the time to make a proper head when pulling wires. What takes more time, fixing a pull or not having to re-do it?


----------

